
RVM Is Down - jyaker
According to a WHOIS search, the domain registration for RVM.io expired yesterday.<p>Anyone have any tips on a fallback script that will make graceful degredation of RVM services possible with the cached site of rvm_io.global.ssl.fastly.net?
======
dozzie
Oh, look, suddenly depending on plenty of random people's services, as usually
Ruby crowd does, is a bad idea!

I normally install everything from APT or Yum repository, including things
that are not prepared by distributions I use.

~~~
jyaker
That's a complete straw-man argument. Both APT and YUM can, and do, suffer
from outages.

I know I've gotten plenty of "temporary failure resolving..." issues when
trying to work with APT repos.

~~~
dozzie
Of course they can, but if you use official repositories and your own
repositories, outages of the former don't affect you much because of mirrors,
and outages of the latter you control.

It just happens that I almost never see people keeping their own replicas of
RVM and gems repositories.

Edit: I only now realized I've omitted important part in my first comment:
non-official Yum/APT repositories I use are my (my team's) own.

~~~
jyaker
That actually makes your point even more of a Straw-Man.

It's non-trivial for most teams to setup personally managed dependencies for
their dependencies (e.g., cvs, package management, etc.).

Maybe it's just my experience, but outside of the enterprise realm, I
generally don't see that sort of thing.

~~~
dozzie
I don't quite see your point here. That most of the programmers can't create
Yum or APT repository? Or can't setup VCS server?

> Maybe it's just my experience, but outside of the enterprise realm, I
> generally don't see that sort of thing.

Most programmers are more interested in jumping into every new sexy library
that just happened to appear than to make their working environment
reproducible, robust, and controllable. That's why they don't think of how to
package their code for installation and deployment, don't think where and how
to keep their dependencies (not thinking about dependencies causes explosion
of dependency fractal, which is a collateral damage), don't think how to work
off-line, and so on.

------
mpapis
get.rvm.io is just a shortcut for
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rvm/rvm/master/binscripts/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/rvm/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-
installer)

